# Shot on iPhone 13 Pro | Chinese New Year - The Comeback | Apple



## dolina (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2022)

Cool video. Thank for sharing.


----------



## dolina (Jan 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Cool video. Thank for sharing.



Puts into perspective what Canon is up against in the sub-$1,600 market.


----------

